# Projector Lights



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF SOME ONE MAKES PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS FOR THE 91-96 G20? OR MAYBE ALTEZZA LIGHTS?? 
THANKS


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

NO..BECAUSE G20'S ARENT GAY.AND YOU SHOULDNT MAKE THEM LOOK DUMB WITH ALTEZZAS...

chill on the caps lock, and do a little homework..search the net for the stuff you wanna know about...not just for boobs.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Spoken like a true champ!!  If you want to be a lemming.. go jump off a bridge. Don't buy altezzas!!!


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

COME ON GUYS! IM NOT A FOLLOWER. IT JUST WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOMETHING ELSE. IM MORE INTERESTED IN THE PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS. AND SINCE WE ARE BEING CHILDISH - MY CAR IS FASTER THAN YOURS!! HAHAHAHA! JUST KIDDING.PLEASE ANY HELP WITH THE HEADLIGHTS PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*how about U.K. lights*

I am not into Altezzas or cheap projector lamps... But if you are really looking for something, there is a option. U.K. spec P10 Primera head lights, OEM from the factory. The are separate Lo-Hi headlights. I have a picture with me, but I don't have a scanner. Go search Yahoo UK or somewhere for pictures. I think they look quite nice and they are definetely not rice. I hope this helps...

Infiniti is premium brand.. You don't wanna rice that out... 

Good luck!!


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

THOSE ARE THE ONES IM LOOKING FOR!! THANKS. I WILL TRY TO LOCATE SOME OFF THE PRIMERA CLUB WEB SITE THAT I FOUND.
THANKS AGAIN! DONT WORRY I WONT RICE IT OUT!!


----------

